# Solved: Photoshop CS2 Activation



## GreatEgret (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello;

First let me say I'm 51 and not too computer savvy. I'm an avid photographer; and use CS2 quite a bit. It is a legal copy that I purchased..

At the persuasion of my son's friend, I did a registry cleaning with "Registry Mechanic".

Deleted a whack of stuff....I know......

Here's my problem...

Photoshop CS2 started getting a pop up ..after I try to open it.

"Adobe Activation:

You are not allowed to continue because your account does not have the proper priviledges. Please log in using an account with administrator privileges & try again"


It then shuts down.

I tried to un-install the program (Son's friend's idea again)..then I re-installed CS2.
Installed ok..Registered ok...But then I get that darn pop up when I want to use it..Even tried to do a Restore to an earlier point (Vista)...It would not even restore back.

I need expert help;

Much appreciated.


----------



## randy_california (Jul 16, 2007)

Open up Registry Mechanic, click the Restore tab.
You'll have an Automatic Backup with the date, time, size.
Put a check in the box and click the restore button on the bottom.

Hopefully you'll have a backup and all registry keys that were removed will be restored.


----------



## GreatEgret (Sep 2, 2007)

Tried that Randy; 
even tried a System Restore...

Still getting that Adobe Activation...Popup

More help needed...


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Everytime I do a system restore with XP I have to re-activate my CS2. If you have the product number that came with it - it should be easy.


----------



## GreatEgret (Sep 2, 2007)

That's not the problem...Product number goes in fine...Registers and everything...

It's when I open Photoshop...I get a popup about the Activation.

"Adobe Activation:

You are not allowed to continue because your account does not have the proper priviledges. Please log in using an account with administrator privileges & try again"

Then closes...


----------



## randy_california (Jul 16, 2007)

You could Disable User Account Control (UAC) and CS2 would probably open, but I'm not sure that is the way to go.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Log in with the actual Administrator account and try to activate it.

I suspect there may be deeper problems that were caused by the registry cleaner. If you can't restore the changes it made and System Restore no longer works, you might try a full operating system repair, and if that doesn't work, you'll have to reinstall the system.


----------



## GreatEgret (Sep 2, 2007)

Nope Not working this way either...

Full Operating System Repair?

Format and re-install everything?


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

some stuff to read through:

http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=331419&sliceId=1

http://www.adobeforums.com/cgi-bin/[email protected]@.3bc68d91/5


----------



## dwdrummer (Sep 7, 2007)

your not alone my friend!! i recently installed the same software, and right after i got the same pop-up message, and poooof gone, program closes!! i have had little time to fiddle w/ all the settings, but my system is brand new, and it should work. leading me to believe its a minor setting somewhere, i have a similar crash w/ the new pinnical studio version 11 ill get back to you if i find any good helpful news ~d


----------



## GreatEgret (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the advise and or comments...

By trial and error; I have figured it out; Thank goodness I didn't have to do a re-format and complete re-install of everything.

This is what I just completed last night....

What I found to work was the following;

Un-installed all Adobe Products on my machine; (Photoshop 6; Acrobat Reader 8; Acrobat Pro 6; Lightroom 1.1....

and all associated product like Bridge; SVG Viewer; Stock Photos; etc.....

Rebooted;
Did a registry clean with "Registry Mechanic";
Rebooted;

Installed my Adobe products; starting with my old Photoshop 6; then CS2 Upgrade;

Absolutely flawless..Worked like a charm...

Consider this one fixed.....


----------

